# JButton + Icon + Text



## Charlie Chaplin (10. Sep 2007)

Hallo weis jemand was hier falsch ist i geh mal davon aus das jeder Emule kennt. Ich möchte wie in Emule
das auf ein JButton ein Icon sich befindet und jetzt kommts lol *das unter dem Icon der Text steht wie z.b das Wort "Optionen"*


tb1 = new JButton("Optionen", new ImageIcon(ImageLoader.class.getResource("optionenBild.png")));


----------



## thE_29 (10. Sep 2007)

setHorizontalTextPosition
public void setHorizontalTextPosition(int textPosition)Sets the horizontal position of the text relative to the icon. 

Oder 

setVerticalTextPosition
public void setVerticalTextPosition(int textPosition)Sets the vertical position of the text relative to the icon.


----------



## Gast (10. Sep 2007)

mmh wie müsste man das als Code schreiben?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2007)

```
tb1.setHorizontalTextPosition(SwingConstants.CENTER);
tb1.setVerticalTextPosition(SwingConstants.BOTTOM);
```


----------

